# Robot Bartender



## KenpoTex (Aug 17, 2004)

A new bar opened and everyone in town was talking about it. The buzz was because it had a robot-bartender. 
One fellow had to see this for himself, so in he goes and sits at the bar Sure enough, a robot was bartending. 
The man orders a drink, and the robot asks him what his IQ is. The man replies that his IQ is 150. 
With that, the robot begins discussing nuclear physics, hydrogen power cells, and the current state of the global atmosphere. 
This fellow is impressed. He wants to see what happens if he doesn't claim to be quite as bright. So, he leaves the bar and comes right back in and sits at the bar. 
Again, the robot asks him for his IQ. This time the guy tells him it's 100. 
So the robot starts discussing football, basketball, and the proper 
way to grill a steak. 
Wow, this is amazing and it peaks the man's interest in seeing how good this robot really is. Thus, he leaves and comes back in for a third time. 
This time he tells the robot that his IQ is 50. 
The robot replies: "So, are you democrats really going to vote for Kerry?"


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, please.  Who ever heard of a great piece of elephant?


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## jime23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Good One!


----------



## OULobo (Aug 17, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Oh, please.  Who ever heard of a great piece of elephant?



I'm gunna use that one.


----------



## Enson (Aug 17, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I'm gunna use that one.


me too!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 17, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Oh, please.  Who ever heard of a great piece of elephant?


 :rofl:

AY'all havent' met my 1 ex yet huh?

oh wait..she said "Great".

Nevermind.


----------



## Baytor (Aug 19, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 19, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> AY'all havent' met my 1 ex yet huh?
> 
> ...


 YOWCH


----------

